# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [Concept] chain of command

## Hideo

Déjà bonjour à vous  ::):  

Ce que je vais vous décrire c'est une idée qui m'est venu sur le trône, et comme toutes les idées "concepts" qui me viennent dans ce lieu magique, j'ai l'impression qu'elles sont "trop tip top cool, comment ça serait trop bien".

Il n'y a pas beaucoup de réflexion derrière, mais pour une fois je me suis dit que j'allais la partager avec vous et voir ce que d'autres personnes peuvent en penser.
Le principe est assez proche (dans la forme) d'un jeu sur téléphone  LifeLine : http://cpc.cx/cqH. 

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, le principe est assez simple et minimalise : un "astronaute" se crash sur une lune inconnue et est le seul survivant. Il cherche a contacter quelqu'un à travers sa radio et, bien évidemment, vous êtes ce quelqu'un. Vous allez le suivre, le conseiller et le guider dans son aventure à coup de choix multiple du genre "Je fais mojito ou un sex on the beach ?" A vous de lui répondre pour faire en sorte qu'il survive.
Il va ensuite prendre un certain temps pour faire l'action choisie, et reviendra vers vous une fois qu'il aura terminé pour vous demander ce qu'il doit faire ensuite. 
Tout ça à coup de notification quand il a envie de  vous parler. 
C'est plutôt sympa, et pour un peu qu'on se prenne au jeu, on a vraiment l'impression d'avoir quelqu'un au bout de la fréquence.

En partant de ce "gameplay" j'ai imaginé ça dans un contexte de guerre, le tout dans un jeu multi-joueurs. 
Tout le principe du jeu serait de respecter la chaîne de commandement et les limitations qu’elle impose. 
Imaginez : 

 Une partie se joue à 20 (10 de chaque côté, comme ça hein) avec une chaine de commandement classique avec un joueur à chaque poste. 

Les deux équipes partent avec un pool d’unité donnée (cavalerie, archers, piétaille, artillerie …). 
Chaque élément de la chaîne aura accès à certaines informations sur l’évolution du champ de bataille (en fonction de son rôle), les personnes étant le plus bas dans celle-ci auront les informations les plus « fraiches » étant celles les plus proches de l’action. 
Ceux-là auront pour mission de faire leur rapport (pourquoi pas un rapport type sms, limité en caractères ? Les pigeons 4G ce n’était pas donné à l’époque. Ou alors remplissant une carte avec les informations du rapport de combat, donc avec pas mal d’interprétation) à leur supérieur qui auront une vision un peu plus globale de la situation, ainsi de suite jusqu’au commandant.
Le commandant pourra alors prendre des décisions sur le placement des unités et faire redescendre le tout à ceux qui sont concernés. 

Tous les X moments on aurait une résolution de la situation, et on recommence jusqu’à avoir bouffé l’autre équipe. 
Tout ça serait sur Smartphone et principalement en mode texte avec une carte (grossière si elle est remplie avec les information des autres joueurs, et pas forcement dans le vrai) sur laquelle le commandant peut se pencher pour avoir une vision globale de la situation, et plus on descend dans la chaine plus les joueurs on une carte précise mais « réduite » par rapport a la taille du champ de bataille. 

En faisant tout ça avec le moins de graphisme possible (les meilleurs venant de l’imagination), je me dis que le plus compliqué ce n’est pas forcement de programmer ça (par ça j'entend interface) mais plutôt de réussir à créer des règles qui tiennent la route et un flow agréable et jouable.

Voilà, c’était mon instant « idée caca » est-ce que ça parle à certains ? Des idées pour rendre tout ça un peu plus propre ?  ::): 
Si on arrive a avoir quelque chose d'assez propre, et possiblement fun je pourrais m'amuser à essayer de programmer ça .

----------


## Grhyll

L'idée a l'air marrante, dite comme ça  ::):  Perso le principal défaut que je lui trouve pour l'instant, c'est de jouer à 20. Jouer avec 20 potes, c'est pas facile facile ; et jouer avec 20 inconnus, c'est un coup à en avoir un tiers qui oublient qu'ils jouaient au bout de 20 minutes, et les trois quarts de perdus d'ici que la partie arrive à sa fin (vu que ça dure sur pas mal de temps si j'ai bien compris, même si ça demande pas énormément d'investissement). C'est ptête juste mon côté pessimiste, mais wàlà ce que j'en dis  ::):

----------


## bilbo10

Sur pc, ca passerait possiblement plus facilement, à mon avis.

----------


## Seymos

A mon avis sur PC ça passerait mieux effectivement.

Au point de vue graphisme, faut pas se prendre la tête et baser ça sur de la carto (en hexagonal ou pas), et des pions.

Ensuite, pour simuler l'incertitude et la dégradation d'une chaine de commandement, le mieux c'est créer au moins 3 niveaux.
Cela te permet déjà de limiter les informations à un niveau de commandement :
** : commandant en chef
II : niveau 1
.. : niveau 2

Le commandant ne voit que ce que lui remonte les niveaux 1, qui ne voient que les remontées du niveau 2.

Ensuite, un point que tu oublie (peut-être à dessein), c'est que la communication ne se fait pas que du bas vers le haut. Elle peut aussi se faire en latéral, ou du haut vers le bas, pour les informations comme pour les ordres.

Du coup, par un système de point par exemple, tu pourrais limiter le nombre d'information transmise : en gros le PC peu soit donner des ordres, soit donner des informations, et les subordonnés peuvent choisir de rendre compte au PC ou informer les voisins, en espérant une réaction plus rapide que si l'info monte au PC, mais au détriment de la vue d'ensemble de ce dernier.

Si tu veux discuter plus en avant de la vision d'un PC par rapport au terrain, n'hésite, je peux te donner des tuyaux ou des idées.

----------


## Hideo

Déjà merci pour les retours  ::): 




> L'idée a l'air marrante, dite comme ça  Perso le principal défaut que je lui trouve pour l'instant, c'est de jouer à 20. Jouer avec 20 potes, c'est pas facile facile ; et jouer avec 20 inconnus, c'est un coup à en avoir un tiers qui oublient qu'ils jouaient au bout de 20 minutes, et les trois quarts de perdus d'ici que la partie arrive à sa fin (vu que ça dure sur pas mal de temps si j'ai bien compris, même si ça demande pas énormément d'investissement). C'est ptête juste mon côté pessimiste, mais wàlà ce que j'en dis



Je trouve aussi que 20 ça peut rapidement poser problème, mais si on prend l'archi de Seymos, si on fait 1 commandant, 2 niveau 1 et 3 niveau 2 on tombe déjà a 12, c'est plus jouable et on garde l'horizontalité (c'est beau comme mot) !
On pourrait éventuellement descendre a 6 mais on perd le coté horizontal si on veut 3 niveaux.
Il faudrait que ça soit un peu équilibré comme horde, ou un AFK c'est pas cool mais ça ne plombe pas tout de suite tout le monde.

** : commandant en chef
II : niveau 1
.. : niveau 2




> Sur pc, ca passerait possiblement plus facilement, à mon avis.


Je vois bien un modèle sur smartphone, le type qui te demande plusieurs session courte de 5-10 minutes dans la journée pour se tenir a jour des avancement puis d'agir et donner l'impression d'avoir quelque chose d'assez long (ça pourrait se jouer sur toute une journée ou plus un peu comme une vrai bataille) mais continue. Une interface type web pourrait très bien s'y prêter et permettre le multi-support  :;):  




> A mon avis sur PC ça passerait mieux effectivement.
> 
> Au point de vue graphisme, faut pas se prendre la tête et baser ça sur de la carto (en hexagonal ou pas), et des pions.
> 
> Ensuite, pour simuler l'incertitude et la dégradation d'une chaine de commandement, le mieux c'est créer au moins 3 niveaux.
> Cela te permet déjà de limiter les informations à un niveau de commandement :
> 
> 
> Le commandant ne voit que ce que lui remonte les niveaux 1, qui ne voient que les remontées du niveau 2.
> ...


Voila, ce que je cherche c'est discuter de ce genre d'aspect qui fait tout l’intérêt du jeu, le coté 'technique' mais pas code, ça c'est éventuellement plus tard  ::P:  

Effectivement faire des choix, c'est tout le sel de ce genre de jeu : la rapidité sur du très court terme ou remonter pour le long terme, ça donne du poids à tout le monde et le mec en bas a pas juste l'impression d'être un larbin.Très bonne idée.

Donc le Pc pourrait donner des ordres du style "vas la" sans quand le mec en dessous ne sache pourquoi (par manque de visibilité). Ou alors il lui donne des informations en espérant qu'il tire de bonne conclusion ou pour lui laisser carte blanche en espérant qu'il la situation que le PC n'a pas forcement en détails. 
Intéressant.

Comment vous verriez les combats ? Les niveau 2 représenteraient les unités elles mêmes ou le superviseur d'une bataille a petite échelle ? Il faudrait donc qu'ils jouent un rôle dans la résolution du conflit, par exemple en choisissant le nombre d'unité d'un type à envoyer a la castagne. A ce moment la que ferait le niveau 1 en sachant que le PC joue le placement des unités ? L'équilibre est a trouver  ::): 
Il faut réussir a donner un rôle important à tout le monde et faut que le système reste simple mais garde un coté stratégique ou le placement et l'information est vital.

----------


## Grhyll

Effectivement, en lisant ces nouveaux posts, je me dis qu'il y a quand même quelque chose qui manque dans l'exposé de l'idée (même si tu en as sans doute déjà conscience) : le gameplay lui-même. Ca m'est arrivé pas mal de fois d'avoir des idées, des concepts qui m'emballaient énormément, des trucs forts, que je rumine parfois pendant plusieurs semaines, jusqu'à un jour me posera la question : et le joueur, il fait quoi. C'est une étape pas mal décisive, durant laquelle on se rend parfois compte que le concept classe qu'on a n'est pas si facile que ça à faire ressentir au joueur une fois qu'ils ont les mains sur le jeu (même en ayant eu l'eau à la bouche en lisant la note d'intention).

Là, si j'ai bien compris, ça serait quelque chose d'assez asymétrique, avec en haut de la chaîne quelqu'un qui ne fait que recevoir des infos et donner des ordres, et en bas de la chaîne des gens qui envoient des infos et exécutent des ordres ; mais là on reste encore vachement au stade du conceptuel, il n'y a encore rien de concret sur le type d'inputs que les joueurs vont donner. Est-ce que ça va être intéressant à jouer, et ce à tous les niveaux ? Est-ce qu'il y aura du plaisir à jouer le troufion de base qui envoie ses rapports et doit ensuite exécuter comme un robot les ordres qu'on lui donne en retour ?
Concrètement, quel sera l'intérêt de recevoir les infos du terrain de vrais humains plutôt que d'IA ? Les humains pourront se tromper sur les infos qu'ils envoient ? Ou bien c'est seulement le fait de recevoir les infos en décalé et de devoir les reconstituer ? 

Bon alors je sais que tout ça n'est pas encore développé à fond, que toutes les réponses ne sont pas là, je pose juste les questions qui me paraissent pertinentes au plus tôt ^^

----------


## Hideo

Pareil, il m'arrive souvent d'avoir des idées et de ne pas penser à "comment ça se joue" mais plutôt à "comment j'aimerai le vivre" malheureusement on a souvent du mal a concilier les deux .  ::P: 

C'est pour ça que pour une fois je me suis dis que j'allais poster sur le topic pour voir si l'idée parle à d'autres (si ce n'est pas le cas, ça ne vaut même pas le coup de continuer) et éventuellement de discuter des mécaniques de jeu, et pas seulement du ressenti.
En discutant et confrontant les idées, on à le meilleur qui en ressort et si, par miracle, avec ce topic on arrive à quelque chose de potentiellement développable & potentiellement fun, pourquoi pas essayer de concrétiser ça ? Je suis développeur (enfin bientôt, encore un peu d'étude pour choper le diplôme qui fait joli), j'ai la chance de pouvoir éventuellement concrétiser le projet. 

Mais avant ça y'a tout un travaille de fond à faire, et ce genre de travail, recherche du gameplay, règles et flow ce sont des choses qui doivent être discuté, du coup me voici  ::lol:: 


Pour en revenir au "jeu" lui même: 
Effectivement le defi c'est de rendre le jeu intéressant pour chaque niveau de la pyramide. Seymos à fait une proposition qui va dans ce sens, laisser le choix à la personne de soit partager des infos horizontalement dans la chaîne pour espérer avoir une réaction rapide au risque de bouleverser les plans d'en haut, ou de faire remonter l'info pour qu'elle s'inscrive dans une vision plus globale. 
Tout l’intérêt du jeu est d'introduire "l'humain" dans le mouvement des troupes, si vous avez déjà jouer à un Total War vous vous êtes peut être déjà dis que la gestion des bataille est assez aberrante, le joueur est comme un dieu omniprésent et omnipotent qui donc donne ses ordres a une unité en sachant se qui se passe a 30 kilomètres d'ici à l'instant T.

Le fais de faire remonter les infos par les joueurs introduit par définition l'erreur, est c'est vraiment la dessus que j'aimerai jouer. C'est la où le système de rapport est très important et doit permettre l’interprétation.

Le topic se rapproche donc beaucoup de celui épinglé "Et si vous deviez faire votre propre jeu ?", c'est une expérience plutôt agréable de faire un brainstorming sans pression sur un sujet qui nous plait, on verra ou celui-ci nous mènera  :;): 

---------- Post added at 11h40 ---------- Previous post was at 10h34 ----------

Aller je suis un peu fou, je double post. 

Éventuellement, si la disposition pyramidale pose problème, à cause du nombre de joueurs que ça demande et les différents niveaux de jeu que cela demande on pourrait partir sur une disposition comme celle ci. 

......................Joueur 2...................
..........................|.......................  ...
joueur 5 -----   joueur 1 ----- joueur 3
..........................|.......................  ...
......................Joueur 4....................

Le joueur 1 représente le PC. 
On a donc 4 joueurs qui représentent les capitaines sur le champs de bataille 

On a donc deux niveaux de jeu (et non plus 3 ou plus) ça pourrait permettre d'avoir plus de profondeur pour les différents types de rôles.

Prenons un système de combat ultra classique type avec déplacement sur cases carrées (plus simple que les hexa, en terme de prog en tout cas) et un principe de "pierre-papier-ciseau" (Lance - épee - arc par exemple). 
La confrontation entre deux "pack" d'unité ennemies pourrait être automatiquement résolue en fonction du nombre d'unités de chaque "pack" et de leur type. Ou carrément jouée par le joueur gérant ce "pack" pourquoi pas soyons fou. 

Le PC pourrait alors faire ces actions la lors de son tour: 
   - Déployer des renforts (système de points) sur un pack donné. 
   - Envoyer des instructions, type "déplace toi vers 6D, attention y'a du peuple vers 4E"
   - Il aura accès a une carte type échec, remplie par lui même à partir des rapports reçus (positions ennemies, alliées...., éléments stratégiques)

Les cap'tains pourront:
   - Se déplacer sur la carte, qu'il ne verrons soit pas du tout, ils connaîtront leur position mais pas ce qui se trouve a coté, ou avec une vision limité du style les zones adjacentes à la leur, ou encore plus pour faire du scouting faut voir. Ils pourront donc se déplacer la ou le général l'a demandé, ou pas. (Points d'action toujours)
   - Résolution du fight 
        Donc ici, le capitaine se rapproche d'un pack de méchants, on a une résolution de combat qu’elle soit automatique ou non, c'est un autre histoire. Le capitaine récupère un rapport sur les pertes (X lances, Y épées, Z arcs) et faudrait surement qu'il récupère des infos sur le pack ennemis du coup mais pas trop non plus. Vous avez tué X,Y,Z unités, ou alors une estimations du nombre de d'unité du pack (nombre exact avec +/- 20%). 
   - A la fin de son tour il peut envoyer un rapport qu'il faudra limité d'une façon ou d'une autre, pourquoi pas limiter le nombre de caractères, ou alors avec des bouts de phrases pré-faites ? Ou il pourra donner sa nouvelle position (ou pas), l’état des troupes, celle de l'adversaire, demande de renfort (combien et quel type) et toutes autres remarques.

Pour l'horizontalité on pourrait permette aux capitaines d'envoyer un rapport a un autre capitaine donc pour, par exemple, synchroniser une attaque sur un pack de méchants pas beau. On peut réfléchir a des interactions possibles entre capitaines, mais il ne faut pas trop les privilégier non plus.

----------


## raaaahman

Salut, je trouve l'idée sympathique alors je me ramène.

Petite parenthèse, je suis en train de lire _Destination: Vide_ (Frank Herbert), donc je me dis que ton idée de chaîne de commandement pourrais également être appliquée dans le cadre d'un vaisseau spatial (voire un sous-marin) avec des rôles ayant des tâches spécifiques à effectuer avec un capitaine qui devrait gérer le plan d'ensemble. Mais il me semble qu'il y a déjà quelques jeux qui s'en occupent (Mush notamment). Fin de la parenthèse.

Pour ce qui est du gameplay sur le champ de bataille, je pense qu'un simple système pierre-papier-ciseau pourrait convenir vu que tout l'intérêt du jeu serait de diriger efficacement telle unité sur le champ de bataille pour "manger" telle autre. Exemple: Au niveau "du sol", c'est évident que si j'envoie mon caillou sur le ciseau adverse je gagne, mais qu'est-ce qui me dit qu'il n'y a pas un papier qui se cache derrière? Et si tel est le cas, n'aurais-je pas intérêt de demander au ciseau de mon coéquipier de venir l'empêcher de m'avoir.

Je pense qu'il faudrait que les joueurs aient à choisir entre communiquer ou agir, qu'ils aient à juger quand l'information prévaut sur la rapidité d'exécution. Egalement, je pense qu'il faut qu'il y ait une sorte de tour par tour, de manière à éviter que les joueurs les plus souvent connectés gagnent car ils réagissent plus rapidement (ce qui est un problème de la plupart des jeu en ligne en différé je trouve).

Sinon, pour la proposition des 3 niveaux de Seymos, peut-être pourraient-ils être distribués ainsi:

Niveau 0: Tout en haut, le "Commandant en chef",
-Hors du terrain
-Dispose d'une vue totale de la carte, avec ses annotations personnelles
-Communication sur l'intégralité de la chaîne, par contact individuel
-Peut appeler des renforts et/ou une frappe aérienne (limités par partie)

Niveau 1: Milieu, "Relais de commandement"
-Position fixe sur le terrain
-Peut lancer des repérages qui donnent une information sur une zone du terrain à l'instant t
-Enregistre les rapports des niveaux 2, peut contacter individuellement les autres membres de la chaîne
-Commande directement une batterie d'artillerie

Niveau 2: Bas de la chaîne, "Officiers des Communications"
-En mouvement sur le terrain
-Vision en temps réel mais limitée dans la portée
-Peut remonter des informations à un des Niveaux 1 ou contacter un Niveau 2 individuellement
-Peut donner des ordres directs aux unités de combat (contrôle manuel)

Les unités de combats seraient dirigées pas des IAs tant que les Niveau 2 ne les dirigent pas. Peut-être que les niveaux 1 peuvent ordonner un comportement général à ces unités (charge/tenir position/retraite).

Toutes ces idées ne sont pas liées entre elles, c'est juste pour alimenter le brainstorming.  ::):

----------


## Hideo

> Pour ce qui est du gameplay sur le champ de bataille, je pense qu'un simple système pierre-papier-ciseau pourrait convenir vu que tout l'intérêt du jeu serait de diriger efficacement telle unité sur le champ de bataille pour "manger" telle autre. Exemple: Au niveau "du sol", c'est évident que si j'envoie mon caillou sur le ciseau adverse je gagne, mais qu'est-ce qui me dit qu'il n'y a pas un papier qui se cache derrière? Et si tel est le cas, n'aurais-je pas intérêt de demander au ciseau de mon coéquipier de venir l'empêcher de m'avoir.


C'est une bonne vision de la chose ! 
Le tout c'est de trouver un équilibre, par exemple si des "pierres" rencontrent des "ciseaux" on pourrait appliquer un multiplicateur de dégât de 20% pour les pierres. 
Ça donne un bon avantage mais dans un combat avec 200 ciseaux contre 100 pierre, le nombre sera l'avantage décisif.
Pour un combat, on prendrait toutes les unités qui sont adjacente au deux unités qui engagent l'affrontement avec une pondération en fonction du placement (plus on est loin moins on tape fort).  




> Je pense qu'il faudrait que les joueurs aient à choisir entre communiquer ou agir, qu'ils aient à juger quand l'information prévaut sur la rapidité d'exécution. Egalement, je pense qu'il faut qu'il y ait une sorte de tour par tour, de manière à éviter que les joueurs les plus souvent connectés gagnent car ils réagissent plus rapidement (ce qui est un problème de la plupart des jeu en ligne en différé je trouve).


Pour le tour par tour, agreed. 
On joue ses points d'actions -> on envoie les rapports/Ordre -> on attend que toute la chaine de commandement joue dans les deux camps -> on résout les conflit -> on recommence.
Un truc dans se goût la (a voir si faut pas switcher rapport/ordre, ca dépend si on veut pouvoir rapporter ce qu'on a éventuellement "vu" a ce tour la).
Tout en respectant un certain ordre. Soit les plus en bas de l’échelle commencent et on remonte jusqu'au chef, soit le contraire pour réagir aux ordres du tour en cours. 
Mhhh je pense que chef vers larbins c'est mieux. A voir, faut étudier le flow.




> Niveau 0: Tout en haut, le "Commandant en chef",
> -Hors du terrain
> -Dispose d'une vue totale de la carte, avec ses annotations personnelles
> -Communication sur l'intégralité de la chaîne, par contact individuel
> -Peut appeler des renforts et/ou une frappe aérienne (limités par partie)


Par "Communication sur l'intégralité de la chaîne, par contact individuel", tu veux dire qu'il peut contacter directement le niveau 2 ? Du coup ça court circuite le niveau 1 dans la chaîne de commandement descendante, c'est bien ça ? 
Par contre pour celle montante, les niveaux 1 récupèrent les rapports de niveau 2, le niveau 0 récupéra un rapport synthétisé par le niveau 1 on est d'accord ?  ::):  
C'est suffisant pour mettre un peu le bordel dans la communication !  :^_^: 
Mais on pourrait carrément aller jusqu’à donner des ordres 0->1 puis 1->2 plutôt que 0->2  quand penses-tu ? Ca risque d'être trop brouillon ?





> Niveau 1: Milieu, "Relais de commandement"
> -Position fixe sur le terrain
> -Peut lancer des repérages qui donnent une information sur une zone du terrain à l'instant t
> -Enregistre les rapports des niveaux 2, peut contacter individuellement les autres membres de la chaîne
> -Commande directement une batterie d'artillerie


L'artillerie de risquerait-elle pas de faire doublon avec le niveau 0 et sa frappe aérienne ? Quelle serait la différence ?
Position fixe, c'est pas con du tout ça, on pourrait choisir au début de partie ou placer le relai.Il aurait une certaine portée pour son "eagle eye" lui permettant de faire de la récup' d'info. Le tout destructible bien sur. D'ailleurs ça pourrait être l'objectif, on en a pas encore parlé de celui-la. 
Le coup du repérage, c'est pas mal du tout ! Ça donne du poids au rôle.




> Niveau 2: Bas de la chaîne, "Officiers des Communications"
> -En mouvement sur le terrain
> -Vision en temps réel mais limitée dans la portée
> -Peut remonter des informations à un des Niveaux 1 ou contacter un Niveau 2 individuellement
> -Peut donner des ordres directs aux unités de combat (contrôle manuel)


Pour celui-la ça me parait très bien.  :;):  


Ahhhh les joie du game design, c'est vraiment pas évident et c'est clairement un métier ! 
Merci de me filer un coup de main ! 

Si on arrive a avoir quelque chose qui plait a peu près à tout le monde, j'essayerai de faire un proto en web, en chopant des morceaux de code à droite à gauche pour les trucs un peu génériques ça pourrait aller assez vite !

----------


## raaaahman

En y réfléchissant, je me dis que ton concept est composé de deux notions différentes dont le choix de priorité peut mener à deux jeux complètements différents:

-La coopération/coordination: Viser le fun dans les relations entre les joueurs. Mettre la priorité sur cet aspect demanderait à chaque solution de game design d'être équilibrée pour que tout le monde s'amuse, sans qu'un type de joueur particulier soit avantagé. Cela implique des règles simples, un système d'alternance de "tours" qui attendrait les joueurs (avec des limites) et des parties relativement simples à mettre en place.

-La simulation d'une "vraie" chaîne de commandement: On essaie de s'imaginer dans me rôle d'un officier de l'armée. Il faudrait choisir une période historique, voire une bataille particulière et faire en sorte que le jeu représente un affrontement crédible avec un fonctionnement "analogique". Le système d'écoulement du temps devrait être plus fluide, moins mécanique.

Tu remarqueras que je reste vague dans les mécaniques à mettre en place: je ne les ai pas en tête. Ce que je veux faire remarquer, c'est que selon le public que tu vises (joueurs casus ou wargamers) il faudra effectuer des choix qui permettent à ces joueurs de s'y retrouver. Même dans le cas d'un jeu non commercialisé, le but est quand même qu'il soit joué.

Pour donner des exemples, dans le cas d'un jeu coopératif simple, on peut simplement faire un fonctionnement façon échecs avec destruction instantanée d'une unité, de façon à ce que le nombre de paramètre à prendre en compte soit limité et que le point le plus important soit la coordination (si je mange le pion avec ma tour, peut-être qu'il vaut mieux que je demande à mon coéquipier s'il a vu un cavalier en embuscade, au risque que le pion adverse ce soit déplacé hors de a portée).

Dans le cas d'un système de simulation, peut-être qu'une bataille entre deux unités durerait un certain temps (en réel, ou en tours/points d'action) et infligerait des pertes aux deux unités selon un rapport de force (combinant type d'unité et nombre), histoire qu'un grand nombre puisse gagner contre un type d'unité plus fort, et que les joueurs puissent réagir avant qu'une bataille ne se termine.




> Par "Communication sur l'intégralité de la chaîne, par contact individuel", tu veux dire qu'il peut contacter directement le niveau 2 ? Du coup ça court circuite le niveau 1 dans la chaîne de commandement descendante, c'est bien ça ? Par contre pour celle montante, les niveaux 1 récupèrent les rapports de niveau 2, le niveau 0 récupéra un rapport synthétisé par le niveau 1 on est d'accord ?  
> C'est suffisant pour mettre un peu le bordel dans la communication ! 
> Mais on pourrait carrément aller jusqu’à donner des ordres 0->1 puis 1->2 plutôt que 0->2  quand penses-tu ? Ca risque d'être trop brouillon ?


La question est: serait-ce efficace pour le commandant de commander les officier du bas un par un ou vaut-il mieux qu'il délègue cette tâche aux niveaux 1? Garder la possibilité d'un contact direct permettrait un peu plus de flexibilité dans le cas d'un joueur qui serait trop lent à réagir, sans pour autant limiter l'utilité des rôles de chacun. Et laisser les joueurs faire leur organisation eux-mêmes (mais chaque rôle disposant d'actions spécifiques imposées) permettrait de bien centrer le gameplay sur cette question de chaîne de commandement je pense.




> L'artillerie de risquerait-elle pas de faire doublon avec le niveau 0 et sa frappe aérienne ? Quelle serait la différence ?


Bon ce n'est toujours qu'une idée, mais dans ma tête la frappe aérienne c'était un nombre limité par partie, mais n'importe où sur la map, là où les tirs d'artilleries sont illimités en nombre d'utilisations mais limités en portée par rapport à leur position sur la carte.




> Position fixe, c'est pas con du tout ça, on pourrait choisir au début de partie ou placer le relai.Il aurait une certaine portée pour son "eagle eye" lui permettant de faire de la récup' d'info. Le tout destructible bien sur. D'ailleurs ça pourrait être l'objectif, on en a pas encore parlé de celui-la.


Oui c'est vrai, quel objectif? Annihilation, "régicide", roi de la colline? Un choix possible?
L'élimination totale de toutes les "unités de combat" (c'est-à-dire tout sauf les joueurs) me paraît plus player-friendly que l'élimination de joueurs en cours de route, mais ne fonctionnerait pas forcément dans l'optique d'une "simulation".

----------


## Hideo

> En y réfléchissant, je me dis que ton concept est composé de deux notions différentes dont le choix de priorité peut mener à deux jeux complètements différents:
> 
> -La coopération/coordination
> 
> -La simulation d'une "vraie" chaîne de commandement
> 
> Tu remarqueras que je reste vague dans les mécaniques à mettre en place: je ne les ai pas en tête. Ce que je veux faire remarquer, c'est que selon le public que tu vises (joueurs casus ou wargamers) il faudra effectuer des choix qui permettent à ces joueurs de s'y retrouver. Même dans le cas d'un jeu non commercialisé, le but est quand même qu'il soit joué.


Effectivement l'expérience peut changer de tout au tout, c'est tout l'enjeu de l'équilibrage des aspects du jeu. 
Pour une début, naturellement je me tournerai sur un truc plus axé coop/coordination pour la simple raison qu'il est plus simple de développer ça. 
Un système assez "équilibré" entre tout le monde, assez simple dans ses règles pour ne pas trop frustrer les joueurs. 
Plus tard avec une base assez casual, on peut itérer pour faire quelque chose de plus profond, plus complexe. 

Par exemple sur la question de phase d'activation, changer la règle "on attend que tout le monde joue et on résout", remplacer ça par un simple "on résout toute les 10 minutes" changera énormément la façon de jouer et demandera de faire des choix vite et bien.




> Pour donner des exemples, dans le cas d'un jeu coopératif simple, on peut simplement faire un fonctionnement façon échecs avec destruction instantanée d'une unité, de façon à ce que le nombre de paramètre à prendre en compte soit limité et que le point le plus important soit la coordination (si je mange le pion avec ma tour, peut-être qu'il vaut mieux que je demande à mon coéquipier s'il a vu un cavalier en embuscade, au risque que le pion adverse ce soit déplacé hors de a portée).


Dans l'optique d'un proto je partirai vers quelque chose d'assez "simplifié" comme ça pour un début quitte à changer ça plus tard.




> Bon ce n'est toujours qu'une idée, mais dans ma tête la frappe aérienne c'était un nombre limité par partie, mais n'importe où sur la map, là où les tirs d'artilleries sont illimités en nombre d'utilisations mais limités en portée par rapport à leur position sur la carte.


Je vois la différence, ça se tient et ça permet à tout le monde d'avoir un rôle "direct" dans les combat quel qu'il soit. (On pourrait même transformer ça en buff en cas d'égalité ou quoi). 




> Oui c'est vrai, quel objectif? Annihilation, "régicide", roi de la colline? Un choix possible?
> L'élimination totale de toutes les "unités de combat" (c'est-à-dire tout sauf les joueurs) me paraît plus player-friendly que l'élimination de joueurs en cours de route, mais ne fonctionnerait pas forcément dans l'optique d'une "simulation".


La pareil, ce sont des choses que l'on peut ajouter/enlever/modifier au fur et à mesure  ::):  
Pour un début un simple "défoncer toutes les unités" tient largement assez bien la route pour broder dessus.


Je pense que je vais tranquillement commencer à programmer/récupérer du code pour les différents aspects du jeu (map, rapport, combat, ...) pour voir un peu ce que demanderai le projet si je veux aller plus loin. 
Encore merci à vous de bien vouloir discuter avec moi, c'est super agréable d'avoir des avis constructifs  :;):  
N'hésitez pas à jeter toutes vous idées pour ce "jeu" ici, tout est bon à prendre et si jamais j'ai quelque chose à vous monter je le ferai ici  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

Au cas où ça pourrait te donner des idées :

Pas exactement la même chose mais un peu dans le même style, une idée de jeu qui me trotte dans la tête depuis quelques mois, inspirée par les campagnes de guerre de Games of Thrones.
Une sorte de STR dans lequel on est (comme dans ton idée) pas tout puissant, à voir l'ensemble du champs de bataille en permanence, mais simplement le chef de guerre (c'est Tywin Lannister qui m'a donné cette idée), avec une table devant soi sur laquelle est gravée une carte, avec des figurines pour représenter nos unités et les unités adverses.
Le jeu étant d'envoyer des troupes à un endroit voulu en fonction de ce que nos espions ont rapporté des mouvements adverses, en choisissant son capitaine, en lui donnant des ordres, et ensuite... eh bien plus ou moins en croisant les doigts  ::):  Si on a pas choisi un débile total en capitaine, il devrait envoyer des rapports réguliers, qui auront toujours un certain retard, et d'éventuels ordres envoyés en retour auront eux aussi du retard.
Voilà, en très gros, l'idée (sans toute la couche un peu rpg avec des capitaines qui ont des caractères à connaître, des otages à enlever, des négociations à mener et tout ça), ça te donnera peut-être d'autres pistes pour ton projet  ::):

----------


## Seymos

Yop,

je reviens avec des éléments.

Comme Hideo, je pense que l'idée est plus de simuler une chaine de commandement qu'un wargame. C'est pour ça que je pense que trois niveaux sont pas mal, au moins pour simuler le fait qu'on ne commande pas directement.

Ensuite, on peut imaginer un système de points de commandement, dégressif au fur et à mesure qu'on descend vers le terrain, qui permette d'activer des unités.

Pour les combats, un système pierre/papier/ciseau est le plus efficace, avec éventuellement un système de PV/nombre d'unité pour éviter une destruction systématique. Cela permet aussi d'introduire facilement des paramètres telle que le flanquement, ou l'encerclement.

Enfin, pour les phases de jeu, un système qui marche pas mal pour l'incertitude, c'est le tour par tour simultané.

Avec une phase d'ordre décalé (le commandant donne des ordres pour le tour suivant, qui seront donc appliqué -ou pas- avec un tour de décalage) et des remontées de renseignement décalées, on simule très bien l'incertitude et la nécessaire planification, reco, etc...

Je sais pas si je suis assez clair  ::lol::

----------


## Hideo

> Yop,
> 
> je reviens avec des éléments.
> 
> Comme Hideo, je pense que l'idée est plus de simuler une chaine de commandement qu'un wargame. C'est pour ça que je pense que trois niveaux sont pas mal, au moins pour simuler le fait qu'on ne commande pas directement.
> 
> Ensuite, on peut imaginer un système de points de commandement, dégressif au fur et à mesure qu'on descend vers le terrain, qui permette d'activer des unités.
> 
> Pour les combats, un système pierre/papier/ciseau est le plus efficace, avec éventuellement un système de PV/nombre d'unité pour éviter une destruction systématique. Cela permet aussi d'introduire facilement des paramètres telle que le flanquement, ou l'encerclement.
> ...


Même si ça reste assez vague, tu résumes assez bien les quelques éléments qui je pense sont au centre du gameplay. 
Je vais commencer à diviser le "jeu" en plusieurs partie (map, système de rapports, ...) et essayer de développer chaque petit bout indépendamment les uns des autres et si j'arrive jusqu’à la, j'irai encore plus loin dans la recherche et commencerai à affiner le tout. 
Quoi qu'il arrive je posterai ici quand j'aurai quelque chose d’intéressant à dire  :;): 

Ca vaut aussi dire que le brainstorming n'est pas terminé, faites péter les idées, variantes ou autres ça permet d'avancer  ::lol::

----------


## raaaahman

> Comme Hideo, je pense que l'idée est plus de simuler une chaine de commandement qu'un wargame. C'est pour ça que je pense que trois niveaux sont pas mal, au moins pour simuler le fait qu'on ne commande pas directement.


Voilà, c'est un peu ce que je voulais pointer du doigt. Tu veux "simuler", on est pas obligé de labelliser le jeu "wargame", mais dans ton esprit c'est pour "faire comme une vraie" chaîne de commandement, par opposition à "s'amuser à transmettre des ordres à d'autres joueurs". Autant ça peu sembler pas si éloigné mais:




> Pour les combats, un système pierre/papier/ciseau est le plus efficace, avec éventuellement un système de PV/nombre d'unité pour éviter une destruction systématique. Cela permet aussi d'introduire facilement des paramètres telle que le flanquement, ou l'encerclement.


Dans le cas d'une simulation (même light), ça prend du sens de vouloir introduire les notions de flanc, encerclement, prise à revers, etc.

Dans le cadre d'un jeu qui vise un "fun instantané", le moins de paramètres à retenir est le plus efficace pour que la partie tourne sans trop de temps mort. C'était dans ce cas-là que je faisais l'analogie avec pierre-papier-ciseaux et les échecs: des règles simples et bien connues des joueurs.

Mélanger les deux, pourquoi pas, mais dans quelles proportions? A mon avis il faudrait définir l'approche et le public ciblé avant d'établir les règles, non?

----------


## Hideo

Je ne peux pas vraiment répondre à ça puisque moi même je ne sais pas a quel point je souhaiterai "approfondir" le système de combat pas exemple. 

Je sais quand même que je préfère favoriser le système de commandement que le système de combat par exemple. En gros je préfère qu'un groupe de gens sachant intelligemment communiquer et se faire confiance gagne plutôt qu'un groupe qui joue de façon autonome mais avec un skilz de ouf en strat ou tactique en fonction du référentiel. 

Le plus simple pour fixer ce genre de problèmes serait effectivement de se dire "c'est qui qui joue ?" mais n'ayant pas vraiment de cible puisque je ne suis pas sur de sortir quoi que ce soit ce n'est pas évident. 
Le plus simple serait alors de se dire "qu'est ce qui vous ferait plaisir a vous canards ?" et de mon cote commencer a dev quelque chose puis corriger en fonction de vos retour pour que ça plaisir au plus de monde ici. Je pourrais déjà me dire que c'est un bon jeu si les canards apprécient.

Edit: Alors j'ai décidé de partir sur le module "carte" pour un début. 
Ça veut dire, une "gridview" avec des sprites qui vont représenter les éléments présents (sol, unité, annotations.
Je vais commencer à développer la grille, mais je vais rapidement avoir besoin de sprites. 
Si certains ont de bonnes références de jeux, il me faudrait des sprites pour au moins 3 types de personnages (type épée, archer, lance ou quelque chose qui permette de bien les différencier) et il me les faut avec les 4 directions (N,S,W,E). 
Si avec y'a des sprites de terrains qui se marient bien avec c'est encore mieux  :^_^: 
J'ai regarder pour ceux de FF Tactics mais c'est du 3/4 ..

----------

